# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  الدعوى رقم 43 لسنة 7 قضائية المحكمة الدستورية العليا

## لارين

المحكمة الدستورية العليا المصرية

الدعوى رقم 43 لسنة 7 قضائية المحكمة الدستورية العليا "دستورية"
مبادئ الحكم

قيام المشرع بإسناد الاختصاص للسلطة التنفيذية بإصدار لوائح
حيث إن المادة 66 من الدستور تنص على أن "العقوبة شخصية، ولا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بناء على قانون، ولا توقع عقوبة إلا بحكم قضائي، ولا عقاب إلا على الأفعال اللاحقة لتاريخ نفاذ القانون"، وقد جرى قضاء هذه المحكمة على أن حكم هذا النص لا يعدو أن يكون توكيداً لما جرى عليه العمل من قيام المشرع بإسناد الاختصاص إلى السلطة التنفيذية بإصدار قرارات لائحية تحدد بها بعض جوانب التجريم أو العقاب، وذلك لاعتبارات تقدرها السلطة التشريعية الأصلية وفي الحدود التي يبينها القانون الصادر عنها، وإذ يعهد المشرع إلى السلطة التنفيذية بهذا الاختصاص، فإن عمله لا يعتبر من قبيل اللوائح التفويضية المنصوص عليها في المادة 108 من الدستور، ولا يندرج كذلك تحت اللوائح التنفيذية التي نظمتها المادة 144 منه. وإنما مرد الأمر في تقرير هذا الاختصاص إلى نص المادة 66 من الدستور التي تنطوي على تفويض بالتشريع يتناول بعض جوانب التجريم والعقاب على ما سلف البيان.


الدعوى رقم 43 لسنة 7 قضائية المحكمة الدستورية العليا "دستورية"
نص الحكم

باسم الشعب
المحكمة الدستورية العليا
بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة 7 مارس سنة 1992م.
برئاسة السيد المستشار الدكتور/عوض محمد عوض المر
رئيس المحكمة
وحضور السادة المستشارين: الدكتور محمد إبراهيم أبو العينين ومحمد ولي الدين جلال وفاروق عبد الرحيم غنيم وعبد الرحمن نصير وسامي فرج يوسف ومحمد علي عبد الواحد.
أعضاء
وحضور السيد المستشار/ السيد عبد الحميد عمارة
المفوض
وحضور السيد/ رأفت محمد عبد الواحد
أمين السر
أصدرت الحكم الآتي
في القضية المقيدة بجدول المحكمة الدستورية العليا برقم 43 لسنة 7 قضائية "دستورية".

الإجراءات
بتاريخ 20 يوليه سنة 1985 أودع المدعون قلم كتاب المحكمة صحيفة الدعوى الماثلة طالبين الحكم بعدم دستورية قرار محافظ سوهاج رقم 33 لسنة 1985.
وقدمت هيئة قضايا الدولة مذكرة، طلبت فيها أصليا عدم قبول الدعوى واحتياطياً برفضها.
وبعد تحضير الدعوى، أودعت هيئة المفوضين تقريراً برأيها.
ونظرت الدعوى على الوجه المبين بمحضر الجلسة، وقررت المحكمة إصدار الحكم فيها بجلسة اليوم.

المحكمة
بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق، والمداولة.

وحيث إن الوقائع - على ما يبين من صحيفة الدعوى وسائر الأوراق - تتحصل في أن النيابة العامة اتهمت المدعي الثالث بأنه في يوم 28 فبراير سنة 1985 بدائرة مركز طهطا وبصفته تاجراً للغلال حاز للاتجار كمية من السمسم المبينة بالأوراق رغم صدور قرار يحظر ذلك طوال موسم 1984/1985، وأحالته إلى المحكمة الجنائية في القضية رقم 1281 لسنة 1985 جنح طوارئ سوهاج طالبة عقابه بالمواد 1، 7 من قرار وزير التموين رقم 272 لسنة 1984 بشأن توريد محصول السمسم، وكذلك المواد 1، 2 من قرار محافظ سوهاج رقم 33 لسنة 1985 الصادر في 14 فبراير سنة 1985، وبجلسة 14 مايو سنة 1985 دفع الحاضر عن المتهم بعدم دستورية قرار محافظ سوهاج سالف الذكر فقررت محكمة الموضوع تأجيل نظر الدعوى إلى جلسة 29 أكتوبر سنة 1985 مع التصريح للمتهم بإقامة الدعوى بعدم دستورية القرار المشار إليه، فأقام المدعي الثالث والمدعون الآخرون الدعوى الماثلة.

وحيث إن المشرع - بما نص عليه البند (ب) من المادة 29 من قانون المحكمة الدستورية العليا الصادر بالقانون رقم 48 لسنة 1979 - قد دل على أن الدعوى الدستورية لا ترفع من الخصم إلا بعد إبداء دفع بعدم الدستورية تقدر محكمة الموضوع جديته، ولا تقبل إلا إذا رفعت خلال الأجل الذي ناط المشرع بمحكمة الموضوع تحديده بحيث لا يجاوز ثلاثة أشهر، وهذه الأوضاع الإجرائية - على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - تتعلق بالنظام العام باعتبارها أشكالاً جوهرية تغيا بها المشرع مصلحة عامة قوامها انتظام التداعي في المسائل الدستورية بالإجراءات التي رسمها وفي الموعد الذي حدده، إذ كان ذلك، وكان الثابت من الأوراق أن المدعي الثالث وحده - دون المدعين الآخرين - هو الذي اتهم في الدعوى الموضوعية وأثار الدفع بعدم دستورية القرار المطعون فيه، فإن دعوى المدعين الأول والثاني والرابع لا تكون قد اتصلت بهذه المحكمة وفقاً للأوضاع التي نص عليها قانونها، ويتعين بالتالي الحكم بعدم قبولها.

وحيث إن الثابت من الأوراق، أنه بتاريخ 14 فبراير سنة 1985 أصدر محافظ سوهاج القرار رقم 33 لسنة 1985 مشيراً في ديباجته إلى "قانون نظام الحكم المحلى الصادر بالقانون رقم 43 لسنة 1979" وإلى "قرار وزير التموين والتجارة الداخلية رقم 272 لسنة 1984 بتكليف الحائزين لمساحات مزروعة سمسماً بتوريد كميات محصول السمسم موسم 84/1985"، وإلى "قرار وزير الزراعة رقم 746 لسنة 1984 بنظام توريد السمسم موسم 83/1984"، وكانت المادة الأولى من قرار المحافظ المشار إليه قد حظرت على تجار المحافظة حيازة السمسم أو تخزينه وذلك طوال العام، ونصت المادة الثانية منه على أن كل مخالفة لأحكام ذلك القرار تطبق في شأنها العقوبات المنصوص عليها بالقرار الوزاري رقم 272 لسنة 1984.
وحيث إن البين من ديباجة وأحكام قرار وزير التموين والتجارة الداخلية رقم 272 لسنة 1984 أنه صدر استناداً إلى المرسوم بقانون رقم 95 لسنة 1945 الخاص بشئون التموين، قاضياً في مادته الأولى بإلزام الحائزين لمساحات مزروعة سمسماً بالمحافظات التي حددها - ومن بينها محافظة سوهاج - بتوريد كامل إنتاجهم من محصول السمسم موسم 84/ 1985 إلى الجهات التي عينها هذا القرار ومستثنياً من ذلك المزارع التابعة لوزارة الزراعة والزراع أعضاء الجمعيات التعاونية الزراعية المتعاقدين مع الوزارة لإنتاج تقاوي الإكثار بشرط توريدهم كميات السمسم المتعاقدين عليها بالكامل، وتكفلت المادة الثانية من هذا القرار بتحديد الحد الأدنى لمعدلات التوريد، ثم نصت المادة السابعة على أن "يعاقب كل حائز بغرامة قدرها مائة جنيه عن كل أردب يقصر في توريده، وفي جميع الأحوال تضبط الكميات موضوع المخالفة ويحكم بمصادرتها".

وحيث إنه يبين من مقارنة نصوص قرار وزير التموين والتجارة الداخلية رقم 272 لسنة 1984 بنصوص القرار المطعون فيه، أن الأول يتعلق بالتزام زارعي السمسم بتوريد إنتاجهم منه إلى الجهات التي حددها وزير التموين وإلا عوقب المخالف بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة السابعة منه، بينما حظر الثاني على تجار المحافظة حيازة السمسم أو تخزينه لديهم طوال العام، وقضى بمعاقبة المخالفين منهم لأحكامه بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في قرار وزير التموين المشار إليه، ومن ثم تكون الواقعة محل التجريم في قرار وزير التموين سالف البيان مختلفة عن تلك التي أثمها القرار المطعون عليه وإن أحال هذا القرار في شأن العقوبات التي تقضى بها المحكمة على مخالفة أحكامه إلى قرار وزير التموين المشار إليه، ومن ثم تكون الجريمة التي أنشأها القرار المطعون عليه مختلفة في أركانها عن تلك التي نص عليها قرار وزير التموين آنف البيان، بما مؤداه استقلالها عنها وعدم ارتباطها بها.
ومن حيث إن صحيفة الدعوى الماثلة تنعى على القرار المطعون عليه إنشاءه لجريمة وتقريره لعقوبة مما تستقل السلطة التشريعية - دون مصدر القرار - بتحديدها، هذا بالإضافة على أن السمسم من الحبوب الحقلية التي يتم إنتاجها في مصر وأن فرض قيود على تخزينه يخل بحرمة الملكية الخاصة وبحرية التجارة، وأنه على ضوء ما تقدم جميعه، يكون القرار المطعون عليه مخالفاً لأحكام المواد 34، 66، 86 من الدستور.

وحيث إن المادة 66 من الدستور تنص على أن "العقوبة شخصية، ولا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بناء على قانون، ولا توقع عقوبة إلا بحكم قضائي، ولا عقاب إلا على الأفعال اللاحقة لتاريخ نفاذ القانون"، وقد جرى قضاء هذه المحكمة على أن حكم هذا النص لا يعدو أن يكون توكيداً لما جرى عليه العمل من قيام المشرع بإسناد الاختصاص إلى السلطة التنفيذية بإصدار قرارات لائحية تحدد بها بعض جوانب التجريم أو العقاب، وذلك لاعتبارات تقدرها السلطة التشريعية الأصلية وفي الحدود التي يبينها القانون الصادر عنها، وإذ يعهد المشرع إلى السلطة التنفيذية بهذا الاختصاص، فإن عمله لا يعتبر من قبيل اللوائح التفويضية المنصوص عليها في المادة 108 من الدستور، ولا يندرج كذلك تحت اللوائح التنفيذية التي نظمتها المادة 144 منه. وإنما مرد الأمر في تقرير هذا الاختصاص إلى نص المادة 66 من الدستور التي تنطوي على تفويض بالتشريع يتناول بعض جوانب التجريم والعقاب على ما سلف البيان.

وحيث إنه إذ كان ما تقدم، وكانت الواقعة محل الاتهام الجنائي في الدعوى الموضوعية تتمثل في قيام المدعي - بوصفه أحد التجار بمحافظة سوهاج - بحيازة وتخزين كميات من السمسم مخالفاً بذلك الحظر المنصوص عليه في المادة الأولى من القرار المطعون عليه، وكان هذا الحظر لا يعدو قيداً على تداول سلعة من السلع التموينية هي السمسم، وهو قيد ناطت السلطة التشريعية اتخاذه بوزير التموين دون غيره، إذ يختص هذا الوزير - لضمان تموين البلاد وتوفير العدالة في توزيع المواد التموينية وبعد موافقة لجنة التموين العليا - بإصدار القرارات المنصوص عليها في المادة الأولى من المرسوم بقانون رقم 95 لسنة 1945 الخاص بشئون التموين ويندرج تحتها فرض القيود على إنتاج أي مادة أو سلعة وتداولها واستهلاكها بما في ذلك توزيعها، وله كذلك فرض قيود على نقل أية مادة أو سلعة من جهة إلى أخرى وهي قيود حددت الفقرة الرابعة من المادة 56 من المرسوم بقانون المشار إليها الجزاء على مخالفتها بقولها: "يعاقب بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة على مخالفة أحكام قرارات وزير التموين والتجارة الداخلية الصادرة تنفيذاً لهذا القانون، ويجوز أن ينص في تلك القرارات على عقوبات أقل ..."، وهذا النهج الذي التزمه المرسوم بقانون رقم 95 لسنة 1945 احتذاه كذلك المرسوم بقانون رقم 163 لسنة 1950 الخاص بشئون التسعير الجبري وتحديد الأرباح، ذلك أن هذا المرسوم بقانون الأخير بعد أن خول وزير التموين في المادة الخامسة منه أن يتخذ بقرارات يصدرها التدابير المتعلقة بتعيين المقادير التي يجوز شراؤها أو تملكها أو حيازتها من أية سلعة، وبتقرير الوسائل اللازمة لمنع التلاعب بأسعار السلع والمواد الخاضعة لأحكام هذا المرسوم بقانون وتعيين مواصفاتها، وبإلزام أصحاب المصانع والمستوردين بتسليم مقادير معينة من أي سلعة أو مادة إلى الجمعيات التعاونية لتقوم بعرضها للبيع لأعضائها، نص في الفقرة الأخيرة من مادته التاسعة على أن "يعاقب بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة على مخالفة القرارات التي تصدر تنفيذاً للمادة 5 من هذا القانون، ويجوز أن ينص في تلك القرارات على عقوبات أقل". لما كان ذلك، وكان المشرع على ما تقدم بيانه، قد عهد إلى وزير التموين دون غيره - في نطاق التدابير التي يتخذها لضمان تموين البلاد من المواد والسلع ولتحقيق العدالة في توزيعها مع الالتزام بجداول الأسعار الخاصة بها - بسلطة تقرير عقوبات على مخالفة القرارات التي يتخذها في هذا الصدد تكون أقل من تلك المنصوص عليها في القانون، فإن تجريم المادة الثانية من القرار المطعون عليه الصادر من محافظ سوهاج للواقعة محل الاتهام الجنائي في الدعوى الموضوعية لا يعدو أن يكون انتحالاً لاختصاص مقرر لوزير التموين في شأن التدابير التي ينفرد باتخاذها وفقاً لأحكام كل من المرسوم بقانون رقم 95 لسنة 1945 والمرسوم بقانون رقم 163 لسنة 1950 المشار إليهما واغتصاباً لسلطته في هذا المجال، ومن ثم يقع حكم المادة الثانية من القرار المشار إليه في حومة المخالفة الدستورية لتعارضه والمادة 66 من الدستور أنفة البيان.
وحيث إنه لا ينال مما تقدم، ما تنص عليه الفقرة الأولى من المادة 27 من قانون الإدارة المحلية الصادر بالقرار بقانون رقم 43 لسنة 1979 من أن "يتولى المحافظ - بالنسبة إلى جميع المرافق العامة التي تدخل في اختصاص وحدات الإدارة المحلية وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون - جميع السلطات والاختصاصات التنفيذية المقررة للوزراء بمقتضى القوانين واللوائح، ويكون المحافظ في دائرة اختصاصه - رئيساً لجميع الأجهزة والمرافق المحلية". ذلك أن ما توخاه القانون المشار إليه لا يعدو تنظيم الأمور المتعلقة بالإدارة المحلية وذلك بإنشاء وحدات إدارية تتولى ممارسة السلطات والاختصاصات التنفيذية ذات الطبيعة الإدارية اللازمة لإدارة الأعمال المنوطة بالمرافق العامة الواقعة في دائرتها نقلاً إليها من الحكومة المركزية بوزاراتها المختلفة، وقد قصد المشرع بالنص سالف الذكر أن يباشر المحافظون - بوصفهم رؤساء الأجهزة والمرافق العامة التابعة لهم - السلطات والاختصاصات المقررة للوزراء في هذا الصدد، دون أن يجاوز ذلك إلى تخويلهم الاختصاص بإصدار اللوائح التنفيذية ولا إلى تقرير اختصاصهم بإصدار قرارات لائحية تحدد بعض جوانب التجريم أو العقاب، وذلك كلما كانت القوانين المعمول بها قد عهدت بهذا الاختصاص - في أي من هاتين الحالتين - على الوزراء، إذ تستقل الجهة التي عينها المشرع بممارسته ولا يجوز أن تفوض غيرها فيه، وهو في كل الأحوال اختصاص تشريعي لا تشمله عبارة "السلطات والاختصاصات التنفيذية" الواردة بنص المادة 27/1 سالفة البيان.


فلهذه الأسباب
حكمت المحكمة بعدم دستورية نص المادة الثانية من قرار محافظ سوهاج رقم 33 لسنة 1985، وألزمت الحكومة المصروفات، ومبلغ ثلاثين جنيهاً مقابل أتعاب المحاماة.

----------

